# Looking for racers in South Central PA



## benjiboy28 (Sep 19, 2009)

I am looking for people to race in Shippensburg, Pa. We run on empty parking lots usually every couple weekends about 10 times through the summer from May to August. We race HPI E10's with stock car wheels and tires and McAllister Gen6 bodies. Pretty similar to NASCAR. Message me or post in this forum if interested in joining and I will share more details with you.


----------



## benjiboy28 (Sep 19, 2009)

Here are some pictures the cars.


----------

